# PC aufrüsten!



## GamerBoKo (17. September 2013)

*PC aufrüsten!*

Hallo, ich hätte da mal eine Frage, ich möchte meinen PC aufrüsten, doch bin mir gerade nicht ganz schlüssig ob ne neuen Grafikkarte reicht, oder ich doch einen anderen Prozessor kaufen soll. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ein paar Tipps geben. Achja, ich spiele hauptsächlich Shooter und OpenWorldGames.
Hier noch mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3
Speicher: Corsair 4GB DDR3 2x2GB PC3-10700H / 667MHZ)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570

Falls Ihr aufrüsten würdet, welche Graka, bzw welcher Prozessor?
Danke im Voraus!
Gruß


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. September 2013)

Prinzipiell reicht der PC noch für alle Games aus.
Bei aktuellen wie Crysis 3 mußt du halt die Details & AA etwas runter schrauben.

Die CPU ist noch vollkommen up2date - auch noch auf längere Sicht.
Sinnvoll wäre aber den RAM auf 8GB aufzurüsten. Vor allem Open World Games brauch meist viel RAM.

Wenn du aber trotzdem mehr Leistung haben willst dann würde selbst eine GTX 770 noch gut zu deiner CPU passen.
Dann hast du wirklich eine Mehrleistung - falls es dir das Geld wert ist.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2013)

GamerBoKo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte da mal eine Frage, ich möchte meinen PC aufrüsten, doch bin mir gerade nicht ganz schlüssig ob ne neuen Grafikkarte reicht, oder ich doch einen anderen Prozessor kaufen soll. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ein paar Tipps geben. Achja, ich spiele hauptsächlich Shooter und OpenWorldGames.
> Hier noch mein aktuelles System:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz
> ...



CPU brauchste nicht aufrüsten. die Graka: inzwischen ist schon eine GTX 660 Ti (ca 180€) oder AMD 7870 (170€) ein Stück besser, d.h. wenn, dann ist die Grafikkarte der "Schwachpunkt" - eine GTX 760 oder AMD 7950 (ab ca 220€) würde da schon merkbar was bringen, je nach Spiel können da im Schnitt schon so 30-40% mehr FPS bei rumkommen.

Wenn Du aber eh "geplant" hattest, Graka UND CPU aufzurüsten, dann hast Du ja vlt auch genug Budget für eine GTX 770 (ab 320€) oder AMD 7970 GHZ-Edition (ab ca 300€), die wären beide dann nochmal ca 25-30% schneller als die GTX 760/AMD 7950, das wären in der Summe bestimmt mind. 60-70% schneller als die GTX 570.


Vorteil bei AMD derzeit wäre, dass da bei einigen Shops 3 Spiele Deiner Wahl dabei sind, siehe zb hardwareversand.de http://www.hardwareversand.de/landi...A2FF85C57.www1?lp=never_settle_forever&ref=52   aus der "Gold" Reihe drei Games für die AMD 7950 und 7970, für die AMD 7870 zwei Games aus der Silber-Reihe. Bei Nvidia ist bei einigen Shops auch ein Game dabei, das war vor kurzem das aktelle Splinter Cell, ich hab aber grad auch das kommende Batman Arkham Origins als Beigabe gesehen, und Nvidia hat halt auch PhysX, wobei das nur wenige Games anbieten. 



RAM: könnte man bei der Gelegenheit auch aufrüsten, wobei nur wenige Games ein bisschen was von "mehr als 4GB" haben - aber nachher holst Du ein Game, wo es doch rel. viel bringt bzw. das es sogar braucht für bestimmte Sichtweiten, und dann ärgerst Du dich, wenn Du extra wegen 30€ nochmal neu bestellen musst    vlt bei Gelegenheit direkt das alte RAM verkaufen und 2x4GB DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) mit am besten 1,5V Spannung nehmen. Ca 55€.


----------



## GamerBoKo (18. September 2013)

Danke Euch schonmal. Ich werde mir dann erstmal bisschen mehr Arbeitsspeicher zulegen. Das mit der Grafikkarte muss ich mir noch überlegen ob ich nur die tausch oder doch auch Prozessor und Mainboard. Grafikkarte würde ich die GTX 770 bevorzugen, die hatte ich schon im Auge und mit Nvidia die letzten Jahre auch bessere Erfahrung gemacht als mit ATi. 
Ich hoffe halt nicht dass mein CPU die (neue) Grafikkarte ausbremst...?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2013)

GamerBoKo schrieb:


> Danke Euch schonmal. Ich werde mir dann erstmal bisschen mehr Arbeitsspeicher zulegen. Das mit der Grafikkarte muss ich mir noch überlegen ob ich nur die tausch *oder doch auch Prozessor und Mainboard*. Grafikkarte würde ich die GTX 770 bevorzugen, die hatte ich schon im Auge und mit Nvidia die letzten Jahre auch bessere Erfahrung gemacht als mit ATi.
> Ich hoffe halt nicht dass mein CPU die (neue) Grafikkarte ausbremst...?


 
Was hätte das für einen Sinn 

Warum sollte ein i5-2500 die Karte ausbremsen?
Der bremst nicht mal ne Titan groß aus:
Sechs „Haswell“ mit vier Kernen (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Bei Grafiklimitierten wie Crysis 3 ist der Unterschied kaum messbar:
Sechs „Haswell“ mit vier Kernen (Anhang 2 - ComputerBase


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2013)

GamerBoKo schrieb:


> Danke Euch schonmal. Ich werde mir dann erstmal bisschen mehr Arbeitsspeicher zulegen. Das mit der Grafikkarte muss ich mir noch überlegen ob ich nur die tausch oder doch auch Prozessor und Mainboard.


 Was heißt "doch nur" ? NUR mit ner neuen CPU+Board wirst Du mind. ca. 250€ ausgeben müssen, und das bringt dann im Schnitt ca 25% (siehe hier Haswell: Intels neue Core i7-4770 und i5-4670 Prozessoren im Test - Performance-Index [CPU] (Seite 42) - HT4U.net ) wobei die Tests alle 1) mit sehr sehr starken Grafikkarte gemacht wurden (AMD 7970 = GTX 770) und 2) keine hohen Auflösungen benutzt wurden, sondern nur geringe Auflösungen bis 1680x1050, bei denen die Grafikkarte kaum eine Rolle spielt. 

Das heißt: wenn es bei DEM Test +25% sind, dann sind es bei hohen Auflösungen, also normales FullHD 1920x1080, eher weniger. Und wenn Du dann noch eine Grafikkarte wie die GTX 570 hast, die bei neueren Spielen eh schon "bremst", weil sie die höchsten Details nicht mehr gut schaffen kann, dann ist der FPS-Zuwachs noch geringer.

Bestätigung: mit nem core i5-4670, in einer halbwegs normalen Auflösung von 1680x1050 bei Crysis 3 sind es nur noch ca. 18% und keine 25% mehr => Haswell: Intels neue Core i7-4770 und i5-4670 Prozessoren im Test - Crysis 3 (Seite 36) - HT4U.net 

Für nochmal 100€ mehr wäre dann ein i7-4770 drin, der bringt dann ca 30% mehr statt "nur" 25% mehr - aber die Werte gelten wie angedeutet für sehr geringe Auflösungen, wo die Grafikkarte nicht gefordert wird. 

Jetzt überleg mal: Board + Core i7 4770 kostet ca. 80+260 = 340€. => mit einer GUTEN Karte sind das dann ca 30% mehr FPS bei KLEINEN Auflösunfen. Eine GTX 770 kostet ebenfalls ca 340€ => das sind ca 70% mehr FPS bei HOHEN Auflösungen und zwar selbstverständlich auch mit Deiner "alten" CPU, die alles andere als "bremst". Nur weil Du mit ner neueren CPU noch mehr FPS hast, nennt man das nicht "Bremsen" - bremsen würde eine CPU erst dann, wenn Du WEGEN der CPU zwischen einer GTX 760 und GTX 770 keinen oder nur einen sehr kleinen Unterschied hast - das ist aber beim i5-2500 auf keinen Fall so, selbst bei einem AMD X4 965 oder einem core i3 wäre das vermutlich noch nicht der Fall. 


Sicher: für das alte Board+CPU bekommst Du mehr als für die GTX 570, d.h. ein Board+CPU-Wechsel wäre in der Summe günstiger als ein Grakawechsel. Aber ich würde auf keinen Fall ZUERST CPU+Board wechseln, denn die GTX 570 ist inzwischen so langsam, dass Du bei den Games, in denen eine neue starke CPU was bringt, nur die niedrigeren oder mittleren Details einstellen könntest und am Ende vlt so gut wie keine mehr FPS hast als mit dem i5-2500. Die Grafikkarte ist bei Dir definitiv für Games das, was als erstes aufgerüstet werden sollte.


----------



## GamerBoKo (18. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was heißt "doch nur" ? NUR mit ner neuen CPU+Board wirst Du mind. ca. 250€ ausgeben müssen, und das bringt dann im Schnitt ca 25% (siehe hier Haswell: Intels neue Core i7-4770 und i5-4670 Prozessoren im Test - Performance-Index [CPU] (Seite 42) - HT4U.net ) wobei die Tests alle 1) mit sehr sehr starken Grafikkarte gemacht wurden (AMD 7970 = GTX 770) und 2) keine hohen Auflösungen benutzt wurden, sondern nur geringe Auflösungen bis 1680x1050, bei denen die Grafikkarte kaum eine Rolle spielt.
> 
> Das heißt: wenn es bei DEM Test +25% sind, dann sind es bei hohen Auflösungen, also normales FullHD 1920x1080, eher weniger. Und wenn Du dann noch eine Grafikkarte wie die GTX 570 hast, die bei neueren Spielen eh schon "bremst", weil sie die höchsten Details nicht mehr gut schaffen kann, dann ist der FPS-Zuwachs noch geringer.
> 
> ...


 

Danke Dir für deine Hilfe. Werd jetzt mal schauen das ich die 570 noch einigermaßen gut losbekomm!


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2013)

Nebenbei noch: was hast Du denn für ein Netzteil? Hersteller, Watt...?


----------



## GamerBoKo (19. September 2013)

Oh ja, hab ich auch grad dran gedacht. Ist ein 600W coba Nitrox IT-7600SG Modular


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. September 2013)

Das NT sollte problemlos reichen.
Wobei eine GTX 770 je eigentlich etwas weniger Stromaufnahme hat wie eine GTX 570:

Hier 2 Vergleiche die das belegen:
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase
Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Eine GTX 570 braucht mehr als eine GTX 680 - welche wiederum etwas mehr braucht als eine GTX 770.


----------



## GamerBoKo (20. September 2013)

ja ich hab gelesen, dass die GTX 770 unter Last einen gering höheren Stromverbrauch hat als die GTX 570. Denke das es mit der Stromversorgung da keine Probleme gibt.

Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Antworten!
Gruß


----------

